# Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

I already have MK4 rear calipers on my MK2 GTI but would like to swop everything else (hub, rotors, THE WORKS, if its possible)!? Can i do it? If you know anything I would really appreciate the help! Thanks Here's my rear set up now...


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*

You pretty much have everything that the mkIV has. Your already 5 lug, have the al calipers, nothing more to gain...


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (75injectedSB)*

well the rotor/hub is eurospec and ive had so many issues with eurospec im tring to completely rid my car of anything eurospec. can i move to an mk4 rear hub?


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*

mkII/III rear spindle is the same...


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (75injectedSB)*

whats the difference between the mk2/mk3 spindle and the mk4 spindle?


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*

I'm not a 100% on this but the difference is the mk4 spindles hub has a sealed bearing like the front where the mk2,mk3 has inner and outer wheel bearing. 
In that pic of your set up above the position of the brake cable looks weird. Should it not be coming from below? Is it just not hooked up yet or something? The ball should be wedged into that hook. I have b3 Passat with the upgraded MK4 aluminum calipers too. My B3 rear brakes is exactly the same as any MK3/ mk2 and it looks nothing like this.


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (belizeanguy)*

no its all hooked up and working perfectly. i had some issues hookin the ebrake cable up when i installed so i had a buddy do it. but like i said it works fine








parden the stupid question but the spindle is the almost cone shaped piece you slide the hub onto right? if so, is thats whats different?


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*

Yes the spindle is the cone shaped piece the rotor mounts to. The mk4 is totally different. Check out this really nice MK4 brake job DIY. Again the MK4's has a sealed bearing like the front. If you scroll a bit down after he removed the rotor you will clearly see what i attempted to explain. 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3350037


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (belizeanguy)*

So the sealed bearing that the mk4's use wont work on the mk2 and mk3 rear spindles because there different sizes/shape? hanks for the help too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDVDuB05’* »_So the sealed bearing that the mk4's use wont work on the mk2 and mk3 rear spindles because there different sizes/shape? hanks for the help too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i too want to convert my rear brakes / hubs at the rear to MKiV for that purpose ( sealed bearing) you don't have to replace the bearing or mess with them to change rear brakes, is this possible ? Have been searching all kinds of forums with no solid answer as of yet. Its for my G60 Corrado its all the same anyways.

PiCs of MK2/3 stub axles ( 4 cylinder and VR6 are all the same )








MK4/ Mk1 Audi TT Stub Axles( confirmed they are the same:








Now will the MK4 / MK1 Audi TT Stub Axles Fit? If they do all MK2/3/Corrado's can upgrade there brakes to OEM Rear MK4 Brakes / Bearing etc.. This will increase brake rotor size to either stock MK4/GTi(non-20th edition) 232mm (9.1") 
- Or if u go 20th edition MK4 Rear brakes you can go 256mm (10.0") rear brakes. ( 16" wheels are required to clear calipers)



_Modified by koala_bear at 11:01 AM 7-19-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (koala_bear)*

and then there was silence.


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (koala_bear)*

Sorry if i read wrong but how are those stub axles the same? I honestly don't see the benefit to go through all that swapping just to have MK4 rears. We are talking rear brakes. If you want to upgrade anything it should be the fronts. If its just so you dont have to mess with bearing its so not worth it. 


_Modified by belizeanguy at 5:44 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (belizeanguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *belizeanguy* »_Sorry if i read wrong but how are those stub axles the same? I honestly don't see the benefit to go through all that swapping just to have MK4 rears. We are talking rear brakes. If you want to upgrade anything it should be the fronts. If its just so you dont have to mess with bearing its so not worth it. 

_Modified by belizeanguy at 5:44 PM 7-20-2009_

every time you change rear rotor's you have to press new bearings in how is it not worth it ? Its a PiTa i am already upgrading my brakes / bolt pattern if i can do MK4 Rears its a bonus.


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (koala_bear)*

If you really want a confirmed answer to this i think the Corrado forum might be the place since this is just general brakes. Most guys on their have the mk3 set up and might be more helpful.


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (belizeanguy)*

it seems to me that if both spindles have the same bolt patterns that mount to the rear... then you should be able to swop everything right? for some reason though i think that if it were that easy someone would have already done it


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*

im pretty sure on a mk4, the caliper carriers bolt directly to the rear beam, not like a mk2/3 that bolt to the spindle.


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (kyle_b)*

the mk2 spindle bolts directly to the rear beam also. anyone know if the bolt patterns the same?


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*

Nope, the carrier bolts to the stub axle on Mk2/mk3. Look at the two mounting ears on the picture. Its what I ran into when I was looking at doing this swap a couple years ago.


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (benzboyracer)*

So I just contacted GruvenParts about making a plate that bolts between the mk4 stub axle and the mk2/mk3 axle beam- the plate would have mounting ears for a mk4 caliper carrier.
So it would be mk4 stub axle, plate, beam. Longer bolts would of course be needed, and we'd get a 10mm spacer effect as well.
The other cool aspect of this is that the plate could be modified to allow use of either stock 9.1" mk4 rotors, or the 10" vented rear rotors off the 337/GLI/Audi TT. Opens up another rear-disc upgrade path besides the 11" Eurospec kit.
So let's see what the guys at GruvenParts say. If they don't go for it, then I'll see if NLS (Nothing Leaves Stock) will pick it up. I'm coming up on new-rear-disc time for my mk2 and I'll be damned if I'm going to mess around with bearings, races, and grease again.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Isn't there a SEAT from the late 90's that uses the correct parts to do this swap? I recall someone doing a setup like this on a MK2 over in europe somewhere.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*

all you need is a seat Ibiza 1999-2004 rear brake setup which uses the same caliper in the rear as the golf mk4 and it will bolt up directly to any mk1/mk2/mk3 platform as in the pic i have installed a few its pruty common swap in Europe and also benefits an individul hub from the disc so unlike the old setup the bearing doesn't sit in the disk


----------



## belizeanguy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (talx)*




































AWESOME. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (belizeanguy)*

Well, there it is!
Now I've got to get across the pond and get me a set...


----------



## MKDUECEVR (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (talx)*

so are there 5 lug sets of these brakes available?


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKDUECEVR)*

Yep, you just use the Seat stub axles and use standard mk4 rear hubs/bearings/rotors. It's actually easier to go 5-lug because all the wear items are available here in North America, whereas the 4-lug stuff is euro-only.


_Modified by benzboyracer at 10:05 AM 8-16-2009_


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (SDVDuB05')*

I, too, have a MK2 that I want to upgrade the brakes on.
Mine is a non-GTI, and, as such, it has drums in the rear.
We have a MK4 Jetta parts car with all of the brakes on it; I want to put these brakes on my '85 Golf. I wonder if this would be possible without engineering a whole new vehicle.. :/


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (EyeDoughnutNo)*

You can use the MKIV calipers, hoses, and brake pads, 
BUT the rest of the parts need to be MKII/MKIII. Use MKII/MKIII disc brake rear stub axles, rotors, wheel bearings, grease seals. MKIII disc brake rear proportioning valve, and MKII disk brake hard lines.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Swop MK2 rear brakes to MK4 rear brakes? Possible? Please help (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_You can use the MKIV calipers, hoses, and brake pads, 
BUT the rest of the parts need to be MKII/MKIII. Use MKII/MKIII disc brake rear stub axles, rotors, wheel bearings, grease seals. MKIII disc brake rear proportioning valve, and MKII disk brake hard lines.


Thanks.








I'll see how something like that works out.


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_all you need is a seat Ibiza 1999-2004 rear brake setup which uses the same caliper in the rear as the golf mk4 and it will bolt up directly to any mk1/mk2/mk3 platform as in the pic i have installed a few its pruty common swap in Europe and also benefits an individul hub from the disc so unlike the old setup the bearing doesn't sit in the disk










Part numbers for the stubs?


----------



## kinewman944 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok... there is a ton of info above that I don't really feel like reading through haha sorry  

I'm hoping for a quick answer of what all I need for an upgrade/fix my back disc brakes on my mk2...

I'm at my uncles and he has 2 mk4s and 1 mk3 that have all the brake parts and they are parts cars... all I want is my back brakes to work on my mk2 golf...WHAT SHOULD I USE????

can I just take the caliper from an mk4 and drop it on to my mk2, the reason i just want to know what I need is because I just want my back discs to work cuz as of now the ebrake doesn't work and there is poor braking...
ALSO sense I'm there what else can I take off the cars that would be a easy upgrade??? make any sense? am I off my rocker???

thans for letting me barge in


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

To use the MKIV rear brake calipers on a MKII, you have to use the MKII caliper carriers.

You will also need the hybrid (hose and hard line) brake lines that run from the calipers to the front of the trailing arms on the MKIVs.

I recommend buying new crush washers for the banjo fitting on the MKIV brake lines.


----------



## kinewman944 (Oct 16, 2008)

great thanks! I have the calipers and the lines that were with them and I am able to re bend them to fit on my MK2.... but what do you do about the hand brake??? it's too short if you run it under.... or do you just let lose the brake cable from the brake lever and hope it's long enough... or get a new cable???

THANKS! for you time


----------



## justinsanemk2 (Jul 26, 2012)

kinewman944 said:


> great thanks! I have the calipers and the lines that were with them and I am able to re bend them to fit on my MK2.... but what do you do about the hand brake??? it's too short if you run it under.... or do you just let lose the brake cable from the brake lever and hope it's long enough... or get a new cable???
> 
> THANKS! for you time


i just did that swap on my mk2 jetta. I've used brand new cable tube and cable (1613mm)from a 94 jetta. you should be able to use original cable but in case they're too short you can switch caliper and bleed them upside down


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm also trying to use the mk4 stub axle and hub on the rear of my car. I use press in studs, and every time I have to replace the rotors, I also have 2+ hrs of machine time to get the studs to fit. 
I pulled the mk4 parts today, and they will fit with adapter plates, which I have seen done before, but it's kind of expensive. I was thinking about machining an axle that was the correct dia for the mk4 hubs, and it would slide/press over the mk2 spindle. 

Does anyone have the dimensions for a mk2 rear axle? I need the two bearing surface dia.
I'll update this with any progress I make, but it'll be slow as school is taking over my life.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

culberro said:


> I'm also trying to use the mk4 stub axle and hub on the rear of my car. I use press in studs, and every time I have to replace the rotors, I also have 2+ hrs of machine time to get the studs to fit.
> I pulled the mk4 parts today, and they will fit with adapter plates, which I have seen done before, but it's kind of expensive. I was thinking about machining an axle that was the correct dia for the mk4 hubs, and it would slide/press over the mk2 spindle.
> 
> Does anyone have the dimensions for a mk2 rear axle? I need the two bearing surface dia.
> I'll update this with any progress I make, but it'll be slow as school is taking over my life.




Why are you using press-in studs? You could use screw-in studs, they work fine. Screw-in studs don't fall out, even if you don't locktite them in.

If you insist on using MKIV wheel hubs, know that the wheel bearings get destroyed when you remove the the hub from the stub axle. So, to convert to MKIV stub axles, you will need to buy the MKIV stub axles, plus new wheel hubs with the correct number of wheel stud holes (four or five).

From the way I see it, the least expensive way to convert to MKIV stub axles with the least amount of pain is to do what others have instructed and buy a used rear beam from someone in Great Britain (surf eBay GB), ask them to strip off the pieces you want, and tell them they can keep the rest. You could also contact some Sellers on eBay GB, and ask them if they have the pieces you need loose, so you don't have to buy the whole rear beam. You can also look on the Internet for a Seller in Europe who can get you new wheel hubs (if you're using four-lugs, because the four-lug wheel hubs aren't available here in the US).

Personally, I went with the MKIV calipers, with new hoses from a Passat, and used MKIII parts for everything else. That way it was a straight bolt-on, and replacement parts are readily available.


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

While getting stuff from the UK would work great for a DD, these parts are going on a rally car. Having spares is key. 
I'm using press in studs because they're cheaper, stronger, and work better when in a hurry. I had screw in studs at first, but they would looses up over the course of a weekend. I was not exactly impressed with the quality/strength. 
I'm okay with buying and modifying new hubs. I also want to use parts that are readily available in the US, and will fit with near zero work (after the large amount of initial work).
It looks like I'll be machining some spacers that have the caliper mounts in them. It will widen the track a bit, but it's well worth it.


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

This was my solution to the problem: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-Mk4-Rear-Brakes-Hubs-Spindles-on-MK2-3-Beam


----------

